# Boot überwintern



## Trickyfisher (11. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Kollegen
Ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe, ich weiß nicht, ob das dass richtige Forum ist.
Ich bin stolzer Besitzer eines Bootes aus GFK (also Glasfaser verstärkter Kunsstoff), das ist so ein offenes 4,5m Ruderbootoot mit E. Motor und einer Plane drüber.
Ich wollte das Boot am Bootssteg legen zum überwintern, blöderweise hat mich jetzt das Eis überrascht, kurz, der Dampfer ist eingefrohren #q.
Denkt ihr, ich kann das so lassen, oder muß ich damit rechnen, dass das Boot gröber beschädigt wird?
Den Motor, Ladegerät und Batterie hab ich schon in Sicherheit gebracht.
Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe
Johannes


----------



## Dxlfxn (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Boot überwintern*

Mach dir nicht zuviel Gedanken . Wo liegt das Boot? Gibts da Strömung oder Schiffsverkehr? Wenns ruhig ist, wird garnichts passieren. Hack nicht am Eis rum - damit machst du erst alles schlimmer.
In ruhigem Eis liegt der Kahn wie in Abrahams Schoß. Laß dich nicht von Leuten irre machen, die ihr Boot schon im September unters Bett stellen..
Gruß
Dolfin


----------



## Astarod (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Boot überwintern*

Also ich habe ein Boot letztes Jahr gesehen das im Hafen an der Elbe lag,der Rumpf wurde Regelrecht zerdrückt!
Es kommt sicherlich darauf an wie das Gewässer beschaffen ist aber drauf ankommen lassen würde ich es nicht!!!

Gruß Asta


----------



## Trolli (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Boot überwintern*

Hi, Johannes
ich kann dir aus meinen eigenen Erfahrungen sagen, der Bootsrumpf aus GFK hat die Eigenschaft sich bei Eisbildung hochzudrücken...wird also nicht wie manche denken zerdrückt....!!! Manche Kollegen meinen ja, das Boot 'freihacken' zu müssen ich denke das ist grundsätzlich falsch !!
Denn dadurch verschaffe ich meinem Boot den Spielraum um bei Wind u. sonstigen Bewegungen an der festen Eiskante beschädigt zu werden. Gefährlicher wird es meiner Meinung nach bei Schollenbildung wodurch auch immer enstanden( einsetzendens Tauwetter, Eisbrecher etc.) Dann wäre es sinnvoll drüber nachzudenken hol ich mein Boot lieber raus !
Letzten Winter...und das war ein Winter !!! Lag mein Boot in einem Bodden an der Ostsee, alles, selbst die Ostsee war zugefroren !!!!
Wie hat es mein Boot, eine Arvor 190 überstanden ( ebenfalls GFK ) ?..........................................................................
nicht einen Kratzer!!
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen

Gruß
H.J.#h


----------



## Trolli (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Boot überwintern*

Kann da Dolfin nur Recht geben !!!!
Dolfin: garnicht aufm Weihnachtsmarkt in Celle ???
oder in Glowe ??
Gruß
H.J.


----------



## Tim78 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Boot überwintern*

Mensch Leute !
Alles TOTAL falsch !|uhoh:
Einfach auf den Trailer und ab auf die noch offenen Gewässer.
Dann muß man sich keine Sorgen um Eis Schäden und der gleichen machen und kann noch Fische drillen !


----------



## volkerm (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Boot überwintern*

Hans und H.J. schrieben alles.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Dxlfxn (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Boot überwintern*

@Tim
Falsche Antwort - Thema verfehlt!
Hi Trolli,
über den Weihnachtsmarkt latsch ich jeden Tag. Mir geht das auf den Zwirn...
Glowe? Mittwoch!!!
@Trickyfisher
Noch mal: Laß dich nicht irre machen. In vielen Ländern der Welt lacht man über unser Denke zum Thema Eis. In ruhigen Gewässern und ohne Großschiffverkehr liegt das Boot sicher. Man muß nur auf Borddurchlässe oder Anbauten wie Trimmklappen oder Echolotgeber achten. Die kanns schon mal erwischen.
Petri


----------



## Udo561 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Boot überwintern*

Hi,
mach dir keine Gedanken , einfach abwarten bis es wieder taut und gut ist es.
Mein Schlauchboot mit GFK Rupf ist schon mehr als einmal eingefroren.
Wichtig ist nur das du nicht anfängst das Eis zu zerschlagen.
Dann schieben sich die Schollen übereinander und können den Rupf beschädigen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Trolli (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Boot überwintern*

Hey Dolfin
tritts du da als Weihnachtsmann auf...........oder weshalb bist du jeden Tag aufm Weihnachtsmarkt#g
Wünsch Dir viel Petri..............frei nach dem Motto
et wird allet jut....wenn der Lachs beißen tut !!!!!!!

Gruß

H.J.#h


----------



## tok plaa (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Boot überwintern*

Der Glühwein schmeckt auch bei Regen....


----------



## Trolli (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Boot überwintern*

nochn Celler...........................................hi#h

Gruß

H.J.


----------



## Thorbi (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Boot überwintern*

Glowe? Mittwoch!!!

Wünsche dir wenig Wind und nen guten guten Saisonstart, Hans...

Gruß Thorbi#h


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Boot überwintern*

Na dann viel Erfolg und gutes Wetter.

Bis denne auf der Ostsee mal.

Dauert nicht mehr lang.

Grüssle CD


----------



## Trickyfisher (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Boot überwintern*

Ok, danke, jetzt bin ich ein bischen beruhigt.
Ich werds einfach mal so drinnlassen. Es handelt sich um ein stehendes Gewässer, noch dazu eine ruhige Ecke und jedes Boot hat so eine kleine, von Pfosten begrenzte Parkbucht, da gibt es keine Strömung, Wellen oder Ähnliches.
Wünsche schon mal Allen einen schönen Advent und denen, die noch rausfahren könne, fette Beute
Grüße aus Wien
Johannes


----------



## Ruessler1 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Boot überwintern*

Hallo
gilt eure Empfehlung auch für Boote aus PE.
Hab ein  Doppelwandiges PLastik Ruderboot welches in einem Baggersee liegt.
Da geht es eigentlich recht ruhig zu keine Wellen Schiffsverkehr usw 
Einfach drin lassen und einfrieren lasen?

Als zweites besitze ich in einem anderen Baggersee noch einen Holzkahn was mache ich mit dem raus und umdrehen? dann trocknet er halt aus , oder versenken? oder auch einfrieren lassen? Das gute Stück ist leider schon etwas älter und macht viel Wassser wenn er nicht richtig gequollen ist.
Danke für eure Hilfe.
Gruß Simon


----------



## Trickyfisher (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Boot überwintern*

Hallo Kollegen
Ich möchte den Trööt noch mal kurz aufwärmen.
Die letzte Woche hatten wir in Wien Tauwetter und ich hab die Gunst der Stunde genutzt und mein Boot rausgholt. Jetzt frierts schon wieder.
Es liegt jetzt schön eingepackt aufm Steg und hat, zumindest rein äußerlich sichtbar, das Abenteuer schadlos überstanden.
Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass keine Haarisse entstanden sind, aber das werde ich wohl erst im Frühjahr wissen.
Aber, wie gesagt, fürs Erst schauts mal ganz gut aus...
Grüße 
Johannes


----------



## Fxndlxng (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Boot überwintern*

Keine Sorge, wird nix passiert sein.

Grüße!


----------

